

Paradoxical Decision-Making Explained By Quantum Theory - Chocobean
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26641/?fb_ref=article

======
Chocobean
The paper itself doesn't talk about "explaining" this paradox in quantum
theory: that's the next paper, apparently.

I'm more interested in whether anyone else also picked bet I and III

